# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Diplomarbeit Freeride/Dirt Jump

## Kirsten

hallo zusammen!

schreibe momentan meine diplomarbeit.u.a. mit den themen freeride bzw dirt jump.
ich suche allerdings noch literatur oder internetseiten, die auch erklärungsansätzte oder definitionen beinhalten.
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben!?
oder unterscheidungen zwischen den verschiedenen varianten(dirt jump,slopestyle,downhill,bikercross...)

liebe grüße

kirsten

----------


## stephan-

Welcher Studiengang?

----------


## joseppe

du suchst wissenschaftliche literatur zu dirt jumpen????

----------


## syrocool

find ich cool, was studierst du?

----------


## Kirsten

studiere sozialpädagogik und meine diplomarbeit beinhaltet einen praxisbericht einer offenen jugendeinrichtung, sowie die von diesem jugendtreff erbaute dirt bike base.
es ist halt nur unheimlich schwer beschreibungen, erklärungen und definitionen zu finden.

----------


## Kirsten

und ja, suche literatur zur beschreibung dieser sportart.

----------


## stephan-

Das kannste wohl abhaken, würd ich sagen.

----------


## Kirsten

wie meinst du das?

----------


## Mannie

stephan meint damit das es keine literatur dazu geben wird genauso wenig wie eine eindeutige definition. die grenzen im MTB bereich sind fließen und so kannst du da keinen zu harten grenzen ziehen

----------


## joseppe

außerdem, dass sich keine zitatwürdige quelle damit beschäftigen würde.

----------


## geh hea

es gibt zu wenig zitierbare wissenschaftliche quellen, wollte auch ein anforderungs bzw leistungsprofil von downhill erstellen geht aber aufgrund von fehlender literatur nicht

----------


## stephan-

Tja, wenn nie jemand damit anfängt, etwas darüber zu verfassen, dann wirds auch nie Literatur darüber geben.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kirsten

das stimmt wohl...!
nun gut, wenn es keine gibt, dann ist das auch nicht schlimm!es ist nämlich eine empirische arbeit.und ich werde noch "experteninterviews" durchführen.
hatte mich im vorfeld schon ein wenig erkundigt, dachte nur ich hätte vielleicht was ausgelassen....und jemand hätte noch einen guten tipp...

----------

